# Ipod ProblemeS



## touannetoine39 (28 Octobre 2019)

Hello tous le monde,

J'ai des soucis avec mon ipod classique 160 go...

Déja j'ai eu erreur 1043 ( resolu ) mais maintenant il affiche 0 ko libre... alors qu'avant il était a 143 de libre j'ai regarder il affiche 3 jeux alors que je n'ai mis aucun il y a 0 musique alors que j'en avait idem pour les films...

Je n'arrive pas a l'afficher dans itunes

help merci


----------

